
Push and Pull Kubernetes Helm Charts - philips
https://coreos.com/blog/quay-application-registry-for-kubernetes.html
======
philips
At KubeCon we gave a really quick demo os what is possible with this. It is
now available on Quay.io as an early preview:

[https://youtu.be/lp05rkUJKOY?t=52](https://youtu.be/lp05rkUJKOY?t=52)

